# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Nuclear War Survival Skills

## eOs

Thought this was an appropriate upload. It's in .djvu format just google how to open it. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?2e7w49wecydzvcj

Also here

http://www.ki4u.com/free_book/

----------


## pacelli

pop-up alert

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

You can print it off from here without dealing with the weird formatting issues.

http://www.ki4u.com/free_book/

----------


## eOs

> You can print it off from here without dealing with the weird formatting issues.
> 
> http://www.ki4u.com/free_book/


ah cool thanks..and it's not weird it open source pdf =P

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

.djvu is not something most ppl have....  never took off.

----------


## pacelli

> You can print it off from here without dealing with the weird formatting issues.
> 
> http://www.ki4u.com/free_book/


Thank you, that was much better!!!!

----------


## Matt Collins

Practice zombie-shooting skills.

----------

